# Used Copam CP-2500 without drivers?



## Bugmeister (Dec 6, 2015)

Looking at a used Copam CP-2500 which does not come with software or drivers. What software is needed in order to get this thing functioning with a Win 10 system?


----------



## cbs1963 (May 31, 2007)

Bugmeister said:


> Looking at a used Copam CP-2500 which does not come with software or drivers. What software is needed in order to get this thing functioning with a Win 10 system?


Here is a link to the drivers. You'll still need cutting software. The cutter originally came with SignBlazer.
USCutter Support
This was way before Win 10 though.


----------



## Wildgoose (Mar 5, 2013)

SignCut Pro will run the Copam cutters. It's basically a cut only program so you'll have to design elsewhere like Illustrator or Inkscape and then cut with SignCut. Great program. They have lifetime dongles or you can pay as you go with a web key. Free trial for 7 days.


----------



## Bugmeister (Dec 6, 2015)

What sort of value would you put on a cutter like this?

- I don't know how much use it had, apparently it came out of a shop with two such cutters
- It doesn't sound as if the seller ever used it, and won't be able to demonstrate it in action (no software)
- Obviously no warranty, etc

I'm willing to take a chance on it if the price is reflective of what it is and isn't.


----------



## Wildgoose (Mar 5, 2013)

I have never owned one but the reviews I have read were generally favorable. Known to be a tough capable machine although it is uses stepper motor rather than the preferred servo style. If this is something that you can't take back to them if it doesn't work I personally wouldn't give much over $100.


----------



## dcbevins (Jul 31, 2011)

Wildgoose said:


> SignCut Pro will run the Copam cutters. It's basically a cut only program so you'll have to design elsewhere like Illustrator or Inkscape and then cut with SignCut. Great program. They have lifetime dongles or you can pay as you go with a web key. Free trial for 7 days.


SignCut Pro 2 has a beta now. It works with subscribers but I don't think it will see a dongle. It has a Draw/Design component. I just thought I'd throw that out there. From the brief look at it, it is primitive. Your'e still better off with dedicated vector design software.


----------



## Bugmeister (Dec 6, 2015)

*Copam CP-2500 - replacement bladeholders?*

Well, for better or worse I bought the CP-2500. The seller came down significantly to meet my best offer...picked it up today and noticed that it's missing the blade holder.

I understand it uses Roland compatible blades, but what about the blade holders?

I know USCutters has one but I'm hoping to find a less expensive option to at least get it setup and tested before sinking more money into it.


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

A Google search will give you a fair number of choices.

I recently bought two blade holders for my GCC Expert from the folks at Clean Cut blades. Easy to work with and good quality products.


----------



## Bugmeister (Dec 6, 2015)

Blue92 said:


> A Google search will give you a fair number of choices.


Yes, a fair number of choices but just as many questions. Different brands have different holder dimensions - diameter, flange to blade opening, etc (not to mention quality levels). I haven't seen a definitive "A Roland GX compatible blade holder works great in the Copam" statement or confirmation anywhere and I don't have the background/experience to know what tolerances may or may not be critical.

I'd like to be able to get one I can setup with confidence that it's correct rather than introduce another possible frustration to getting this cutter up and running. You know, steep learning curve and all!

And not that I like complicating things but I'm hoping to find a Canadian supplier.

So I'm hoping someone with first hand experience can confirm what does or doesn't work.

This one is pretty obvious. States that it's for the Copam:
Copam Blade Holder for Vinyl Plotter Cutter Blades Ships from US | eBay

This one, not so much. "Fits Roland and Chinese made..." with a few makes listed but not Copam (which is Chinese made, of course). If I knew this one would work, it's the one I'd try at this point. It's cheap enough to take a chance on regardless, but I'm trying to avoid introducing avoidable problems of course.

https://www.amazon.ca/FreshGadgetz-...&qid=1459629985&sr=8-11&keywords=blade+holder


----------

